# Prime Rayleigh vs Old Whitebeard\



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2013)

Location: Sabaody
Knowledge: full
Prep: zero
Restrictions: they are pirates there are none.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 17, 2013)

> *Banned Characters*
> Until further notice these characters are banned from the OPBD until they show more feats.
> Mihawk
> Shanks
> ...



Whitebeard wins by default.


----------



## RF (Apr 17, 2013)

Giving this to Whitebeard with the hardest difficulty imaginable.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude, those are so outdated. SH4L does not update them





Bonly said:


> Whitebeard wins by default.




Furthermore, no one truly pays attention to that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

I want to go with Rayleigh.


----------



## Law (Apr 17, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I want to go with Rayleigh.


Me too


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 17, 2013)

Old WB is stronger.

Rayleigh is not above the guy who was stronger than everyone including the Yonko,Shanks,the admirals,Dragon and Mihawk even with illness .


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't see Rayleigh in any shape being the world's clear cut indisputable strongest "King of the Seas". Whitebeard was a monster of monsters old or not. An old Whitebeard would definitely take a lot of damage fighting a prime Rayleigh but I'm confident he would be able to win.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

WB takes it, i don't see Prime Rayleigh being any stronger than Shanks.


----------



## SsjAzn (Apr 17, 2013)

Old Whitebeard should be stronger than Prime Rayleigh but not by a lot. Old WB with high to extreme difficulty.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 18, 2013)

Old WB with extreme difficulty.


----------



## barreltheif (Apr 18, 2013)

Prime Rayleigh ~ EoS Zoro ~ Mihawk < Whitebeard


----------



## tanman (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm pretty confident that Whitebeard would take this with very high difficulty.


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 18, 2013)

So Old BB/Kidd/LLaw Are stronger than prime Zolo


----------



## barreltheif (Apr 18, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> So Old BB/Kidd/LLaw Are stronger than prime Zolo



BB is of course. Kid and Law aren't, since they're much weaker than WB.


----------



## Shinthia (Apr 18, 2013)

Prime Ray should win this one or do better than Akaino at least


----------



## Urouge (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah going with ray aswell. I think that prime ray is stronger than all of the current top tiers. he's from the strongest generation.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 18, 2013)

> So Old BB/Kidd/LLaw Are stronger than prime Zolo



Zoro will become stronger than Rayleigh. Kid and Law, maybe even Blackbeard will not become as strong as Whitebeard.


----------



## Kai (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there anything that confirms or even suggests Prime Rayleigh was more powerful than an Admiral?

Whitebeard in his old age was more powerful than any of the Admirals individually. Very high difficulty win for WB.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 18, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> *Zoro will become stronger than Rayleigh*. Kid and Law, maybe even Blackbeard will not become as strong as Whitebeard.



this is really unfounded. I only see that happen if luffy gets stronger than roger.


----------



## Shinthia (Apr 18, 2013)

Kai said:


> *Is there anything that* confirms or even *suggests** Prime Rayleigh was more powerful than an Admiral?*
> 
> Whitebeard in his old age was more powerful than any of the Admirals individually. Very high difficulty win for WB.



Old Ray (rusty too) was complaining how he could not deal with Kizaru fast enough so that he could help the SH.


----------



## RF (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah,and Ace was certain that he could kill Whitebeard...

character statements =/= facts


----------



## Shinthia (Apr 18, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Yeah,and Ace was certain that he could kill Whitebeard...
> 
> character statements =/= facts



R u honestly comparing a cocky rookie who just entered the new world with the first mate of the fucking pirate king who spend most this life fighting with top dogs ?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 18, 2013)

It would be close for sure.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2013)

Rayleigh will get White-beard to the point he will have a heart attack, and when he does Rayleigh finishes him off.


----------



## RF (Apr 18, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> R u honestly comparing a cocky rookie who just entered the new world with the first mate of the fucking pirate king who spend most this life fighting with top dogs ?



Irrelevant who I'm comparing

the point I'm trying to get across is character's statements =/= facts


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reyleigh extreme diff


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 18, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Rayleigh will get White-beard to the point he will have a heart attack, and when he does Rayleigh finishes him off.



This. I don't see Rayleigh losing this. It's WB, I get it, he's a monster, but Rayleigh has the upper hand in health. WB will just have another heart attack, and Rayleigh is a swordsman, being distracted for a moment will cost you your life against a swordsman.


----------



## SsjAzn (Apr 18, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> This. I don't see Rayleigh losing this. It's WB, I get it, he's a monster, but Rayleigh has the upper hand in health. WB will just have another heart attack, and Rayleigh is a swordsman, being distracted for a moment will cost you your life against a swordsman.



Not when you have a monstrous will power and endurance, including mastered all 3 types of haki to the point where it greatly surpasses world class. Although I'll slightly agree with you, Whitebeard won't go down as easily as you think.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 18, 2013)

This one is too close to call imo, maybe it will be a double knockout at the end. 

People better not underestimate Rayleigh, even when retired and out of shape, Garp compared him directly to WB saying that the Marines can not handle two legends at the same time.

If WB and Roger were the strongest, then individuals like Rayleigh and Garp are very damn close to their overall power.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 18, 2013)

People shouldn't be so sure Whitebeard will have a heart attack. He had been off his medications for quite a while and had taken Squardo's stab which caused him to go from looking totally fine to sweating floods and bleeding constantly. This is a non stabbed WB who presumably doesn't need to stand and wait for hours without the medicine that keeps him in as good health as possible. It won't make a difference for his strength but definitely for his health. If it was true that he'd be getting heart attacks left and right when fighting strong people he wouldn't have been the world's strongest man. We were clearly supposed to understand that things had gotten really bad for him to drop like that mid battle.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 18, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Irrelevant who I'm comparing
> 
> the point I'm trying to get across is character's statements =/= facts



Only when given a reason to dispute them. Considering Rayleigh's personality, I don't believe he's the type to exaggerate or overplay his own strength.

If Ray believes he could have handled Kizaru and Kuma, I wouldn't doubt him. He's the former first mate of the pirate king, feats such as these should be well within his hype.


----------



## tanman (Apr 18, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> So Old BB/Kidd/LLaw Are stronger than prime Zolo



Blackbeard is obviously the only one of those comparisons that even comes close to working, assuming Blackbeard maintained a constant rivalry with Luffy until Luffy's death and held his world's strongest man title well into his old age.


(sometimes the manga can't just be reduced to parallels)


----------



## Harard (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm giving this to Whitebeard. I think people are a little too caught up with this old generation thing.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 18, 2013)

Whitebeard's power lies mainly with his DF and I doubt that power got weaker with age.

I see him beating Ray with high-diff


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 18, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> People shouldn't be so sure Whitebeard will have a heart attack. He had been off his medications for quite a while and had taken Squardo's stab which caused him to go from looking totally fine to sweating floods and bleeding constantly. This is a non stabbed WB who presumably doesn't need to stand and wait for hours without the medicine that keeps him in as good health as possible. It won't make a difference for his strength but definitely for his health. If it was true that he'd be getting heart attacks left and right when fighting strong people he wouldn't have been the world's strongest man. We were clearly supposed to understand that things had gotten really bad for him to drop like that mid battle.



Old WB will probably have a heart attack fighting Prime Rayleigh whether he was stabbed by Squardo or not. And I think we're talking about the same WB in MF, not the one who was still Old, but taking his medication everyday...etc  I'd still give it to Rayleigh in both cases. Old is Old. Old people can't keep up with the young ones. If he tried pushing himself and keeping with someone like Prime Rayleigh, he will get a heart attack for sure. And I'm pretty sure Rayleigh will give Old WB the same stab Squardo gave him , more or less.  We're talking about Prime Rayleigh here, no matter how strong Old WB is. I don't think he can win against Prime Rayleigh, Roger's right hand. I'm not saying Rayleigh is winning this fight easily, it will be really hard, but I don't see WB winning this.

Old WB couldn't even use King's Haki to knock some soldiers in MF, at least that's how I see it. Old Rayleigh was able to use King's Haki and knock some soldiers. Imagine what Prime Rayleigh can do with his full health and mastery of Haki, his speed..etc

It's WB, I get it, but I doubt he can win this, he was pretty much a dead man walking after his last battle with Akainu, imagine what Prime Rayleigh can do.


----------



## zorokuma (Apr 19, 2013)

Prime Rayleigh wins with 0 difficulty, he is just to strong. and by to strong I mean as strong as i wanna imagine him to be since he has 0 feats and we never even saw him before.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Whitebeard shall win. Nothing has been hinted that Prime Rayleigh is stronger.


----------



## Lycka (Apr 23, 2013)

It's sad some people think Rayleigh in his prime couldn't beat his captain had he aged 20 years older and was sick. Despite being the first mate and having a dynamic with his captain that indicated the two were not as 'far' off in strength than most here claim, hence their 'partner' name they both call each other.

I mean honestly do you think Rayleigh in his prime couldn't beat Roger had he suddenly aged 20 years and became ill? From what we've seen so far from the Roger pirates and analyzing their shown so far hierarchy and interactions I simply don't come to the conclusion Roger was WAY above Rayleigh to the point where even if he had a serious handicap and old age he could still beat Rayleigh.

This of course, is all scalable back to White Beard.


----------



## Lycka (Apr 23, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> *his health. If it was true that he'd be getting heart attacks left and right when fighting strong people he wouldn't have been the world's strongest man.*



Nothing indicates that WB had gotten in any top tier fights after Roger's death. His title is likely given to him from his Roger era days and has been undisputed because of the lack in challenge since then. This is of course, all speculation on my behalf.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 23, 2013)

Rayleigh without his Health Problems against a sick WB? This is Obvious


----------



## Genma1998 (Apr 24, 2013)

WB extreme diff.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 24, 2013)

It's like you guys are saying Prime Zoro can't beat a what? 70-80  years old Luffy. Which is too much to be honest


----------

